# 2D Grafikbibliothek



## Quurks (20. Mai 2009)

Die Suche habe ich shcon bemüht, nix gescheites herausgekommen.

Was empehtl ihr, wenn ich ein Programm schreiben will, dass 2D gGrafiken produzieren soll?
Gibts da eine Bibliothek die mich unterstützt, evtl sogar bei der ERkennung von Überlappungen?

Ist es sinnvoll eine opengl bibliothek zu verwenden?

[Ja, dieses Thema  würde auch in Spieleetwicklung passen]


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

Hat Swing doch schon alles. Graphics2D und alles was dazu gehört ist sehr mächtig. Überschneidungen sind zB durch das Shape Interface abgedeckt.


----------



## Quurks (20. Mai 2009)

AUch überschneidungen von Polygonen?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

Polygone sind Shapes


----------



## neonfly (20. Mai 2009)

Polygone sind Shapes, aber Shapes nicht unbedingt Polygone.

Ein Shape kann ein einziges Pixel sein, ein Polygon ist eine Fläche und diese benötigt, im Gegensatz zu einer Linie, Minimum 3 Punkte (Dreieck).

Ein Polygon hat also min. 3 Pixel, ein Shape kann auch nur aus einem bestehen.
Mit deiner Aussage hast du zwar recht, liest sich aber so, als ob beides eines und dasselbe wären.

@Threadstarter: Java 2D wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

???:L
Eine 'ist' Beziehung bezieht sich auf Vererbung eines Typs. Polygon implementiert Shape und *ist* damit ein Shape. Was ist daran nun missverständlich?


----------



## neonfly (20. Mai 2009)

a) [X] Du kannst nicht lesen.

b) Keinen Schimmer was von was erbt, ich habe mit Java noch nichts in Richtung Grafiken programmiert. Unabhängig davon bleibt ein Shape ein Shape und ein Polygon ein Shape, aber ein Shape ist kein Polygon.

c) [ ] Nun verstanden?



> Polygone sind Shapes





> Mit deiner Aussage hast du zwar recht, liest sich aber so, als ob beides eines und dasselbe wären.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

> b) Keinen Schimmer was von was erbt, ich habe mit Java noch nichts in Richtung Grafiken programmiert. Unabhängig davon bleibt ein Shape ein Shape und ein Polygon ein Shape, aber ein Shape ist kein Polygon.


Und wer hat nun behauptet das ein Shape ein Polygon ist? Ein Polygon ist ein Ausprägung eines Shape


----------



## neonfly (20. Mai 2009)

> Mit deiner Aussage hast du zwar recht, liest sich aber so, als ob beides eines und dasselbe wären.


:autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe zwar weiterhin nicht was daran nun unklar gewesen sein könnte (insbesondere da dem geneigten Leser auffallen wird, dass bei einer Klasse <-> Interface Beziehung der Umkehrschluß schon rein technisch ausgeschlossen ist), aber wir lassen das vielleicht auch besser so...


----------

